# Black Woman Steps Inside Lion Exhibit At Bronx Zoo



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 2, 2019)

Team lion! 





*A woman posted videos of herself hopping a fence to approach a zoo lion. Police want a word.*

By Hannah Knowles
October 2, 2019 at 9:43 AM EDT

The woman climbs over the fence as other zoo patrons protest.

“You’re not supposed to do that,” a man says three times, in a video uploaded Saturday to an Instagram account that appears to belong to the barrier-jumper herself.

But the woman keeps going. She steps through foliage to face the lion, which stares at her from across a moat as she waves. She holds her arms out at the animal and shakes her body. Other short clips from the same account and from a bystander’s Instagram show her wiggling her fingers, dancing and at one point telling the animal, “Baby! I love you!”

“I REALLY HAVE NO FEAR OF NOTHING BREATHING” a caption on one of the woman’s videos declares.

Commenters chimed in with disapproval and derision.

“Please don’t cross barriers for videos,” one wrote. “I’m so glad your CARELESS actions didn’t harm this animal,” said another.

The Bronx Zoo seemed equally aghast. It says it received a report on Saturday that someone had climbed over a “visitor safety barrier” at its African lion exhibit.

“This action was a serious violation and unlawful trespass that could have resulted in serious injury or death,” the zoo said in a statement, adding that it has a “zero tolerance policy” for such behavior.

New York police are investigating. As of Tuesday night no arrest had been made, according to a department statement.

The Washington Post could not reach the unidentified woman in the videos for comment, and zoo spokesman Max Pulsinelli declined to provide more information on the incident Tuesday.

How the woman ended up leaving the lion exhibit is unclear. Videos suggest her fence-hop elicited alarm but little immediate action from bystanders.

“Can you tell her to get back?” an onlooker asks well after the woman began gesturing toward the lion, which stands mostly still after taking a couple of steps in her direction.

“It’s probably not safe,” another adds.

“I told her; she don’t listen to me,” a man responds

People visiting the New York zoo later this week were similarly concerned by the rogue woman’s actions. Some worried that her misconduct could have repercussions for future guests.

“At this exhibit, there’s low walls, so you want to get close enough to see what’s going on, but you don’t want to have these high fences in front of all the exhibits,” one man, John Rubbo, told CBS New York. “It takes the fun out of the zoo.”

Stories abound of overeager visitors whose quests to get closer to zoo animals have landed them in trouble.

Just last week, a North Dakota woman pleaded guilty to trespassing after jumping a rail to touch an ape and take a selfie; she received a $300 fine and about a year of probation. The Bronx Zoo, too, has seen other incidents of guest trespass — sometimes with dire consequences.

Back in 2012, a 25-year-old was mauled after leaping from a monorail train into the den of a Siberian tiger, according to NBC New York. Staff rescued the man after distracting the animal with fire extinguishers — but not before the visitor suffered wounds to his arms, legs and back in addition to broken bones seemingly suffered from his jump.

More recent incidents at the Bronx Zoo have been less grisly. In 2016, police detained two people over two days for venturing into off-limits areas, CBS New York reported. One man climbed a railing toward a snow leopard enclosure, while a woman blew past signs to the back of an exhibit to take photos, police told the news station.

The woman received a court summons for trespass, according to police. The man did not face charges — though he did lose his season pass.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/scie...ing-fence-approach-zoo-lion-police-want-word/


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 2, 2019)

Me watching the whole thing.




Of course ISSA hoteptress but still, the line between black folks and wps is getting thinner and thinner.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 2, 2019)

@Crackers Phinn  That was exactly the lion's reaction too! That is probably why he didn't do anything---he just couldn't believe she did that


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 2, 2019)

But seriously...I am seriously not processing how easy it was for her to go over the barrier cuz....I mean...lions can you know....jump? So I mean...couldn't the lion just decide to leave? Does not compute. What am I missing?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 2, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Crackers Phinn  That was exactly the lion's reaction too! That is probably why he didn't do anything---he just couldn't believe she did that


You right.  That lion was confused as all get out.  Although, I'm sure he was also thinking to himself "too bad they just fed me and I couldn't possibly eat another bite. "


----------



## Rsgal (Oct 2, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Crackers Phinn  That was exactly the lion's reaction too! That is probably why he didn't do anything---he just couldn't believe she did that


 so true.  That is one delusional lady. She should thank her lucky stars and guardian angels as it could have ended up badly. These are WILD animals and not pets..


----------



## Laela (Oct 2, 2019)

Guys.. just know there are extremists on both sides of any spectrum. That woman needs psychological help to do something so stupid lol....
Man, slavery  did a number on black  folks


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 2, 2019)

@Crackers Phinn 

Yes, and she had a lot of meat hanging out, just tempting the lion.  You are right between his shock and already being fed, she was one lucky lady.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 2, 2019)

She is lucky. Had the lion been a female, I dont believe the outcome would have been positive. Lionesses are hunters. They dont play.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 2, 2019)

Mufasa keeping looking back, probably at the other lions like "y'all see this dummy? You know what, she not even worth the tranquilizer dart and seclusion cage."


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 2, 2019)

She lucky the lion didn't pounce on her.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 2, 2019)

I kinda wish he would have eaten her but then they would of put him down for being a lion.

How stupid.


----------



## Laela (Oct 2, 2019)

That lion is so domesticated and full of food it can't even be bothered 


B_Phlyy said:


> Mufasa keeping looking back, probably at the other lions like "y'all see this dummy? You know what, she not even worth the tranquilizer dart and seclusion cage."


----------



## free2bme (Oct 2, 2019)

There was a moat between her and the lion. Rest assured if it weren't for that Mufasa woulda had a second course that evening!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't know what kind of weed relaxes you enough to mess with lions but I don't want nunit. I have always been irritated by people who smoke at amusement parks or other outdoor venues.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know what kind of weed relaxes you enough to mess with lions but *I don't want nunit*.



at the bold, lol.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 2, 2019)

Bless her heart


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 2, 2019)

That lion knows you are what you eat and he said to himself, after looking at her crossing the barrier and waving at him,..."I guess you guys didn't get the memo.  I don't eat crazy!"

ETA: syntax


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## GinnyP (Oct 2, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Crackers Phinn  That was exactly the lion's reaction too! That is probably why he didn't do anything---he just couldn't believe she did that


  The lion was like WTH.......Is this a set up?


B_Phlyy said:


> Mufasa keeping looking back, probably at the other lions like "y'all see this dummy? You know what, she not even worth the tranquilizer dart and seclusion cage."


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 2, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't know what kind of weed relaxes you enough to mess with lions but I don't want nunit. I have always been irritated by people who smoke at amusement parks or other outdoor venues.


She probably laced her weed. 
Any time you see people acting like know they put something in it.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm thinking that the Loins just knew* he'd get Mad Cow Disease if he bit that crazy ******'.  He could probably smell that her brain ain't right.

My other thoughts were movie titles like

he's looking at her like the folks on *"Get Out"; *wondering what's wrong with her.
Or he's thinking they're both on* 12 Years a Slave; and she don't know she free *and shouldn't be there.
Both lions probably thought they were being *Punked* by this High-enna Hoteptress (Thanks @Crackers Phinn )
....gee I wish I could work *Bait Car the Bronx  *into this but my imagination won't right now

But I honestly believe they knew she was cray cray and they don't mess with Mad Cows or BathSalts/BS Crazy potential meals like her.    The Lion did a Kanye shrug & looked back at the other like "Nah son, I'd be the one they shoot


----------



## Laela (Oct 2, 2019)

^^ Bwwwwah... that's too funny! !!


----------



## Melaninme (Oct 2, 2019)

Ivonnovi said:


> I'm thinking that the Loins just knew* he'd get Mad Cow Disease if he it that crazy ******'.  He could probably smell that her brain ain't right.
> 
> My other thoughts were movie titles like
> 
> ...



Your post has me in stitches I tell ya!  STITCHES!!!
I'm laughing and crying at the same time!


----------



## lilikoi (Oct 3, 2019)

Her pupils are so dilated in the video...even though she's facing the sun!

She was definitely under the influence of something


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 3, 2019)

That lion looked so confused. It's a darn shame when an animal has more sense.


----------



## Rsgal (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh boy, these comments have me laughing out so hard.  Yall funny!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 3, 2019)

Absolute foolishness.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 3, 2019)

^^ idiocy and foolishness I was disappointed to find out she was black.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 3, 2019)

free2bme said:


> There was a moat between her and the lion. Rest assured if it weren't for that Mufasa woulda had a second course that evening!


I don't know how I missed that there was a moat.   I still think if the lion wanted to start Snack Time at the Apollo he would have done a running jump  and had some medium rare Hoteptress .  I was going to say tartare but ole girl was somewhat baked off whatever she was smoking.


----------



## prettydarkthing (Oct 3, 2019)

No quotes.
Maybe lion was thinking she's taking him to back to the "motherland" or wherever. You never know.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 3, 2019)

IDIOT


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 4, 2019)

Guess this lion doesn't eat nuts otherwise she would of been done.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Oct 4, 2019)

She's lucky that Leo decided she was crazy so he was going to leave her alone!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 8, 2019)

That gate looked mediocre. 
Why is it so easy for people to get in there?


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 8, 2019)

I was at this zoo this past weekend. It did not look as if there were any changes to the enclosure, but the lions were roaring incessantly.  I have never, ever heard any sounds from those lions before in years of visiting that zoo. They were probably trying to communicate to the crowd that they did not want any more foolishness from visitors, .


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 16, 2019)

That lion could have died because of her actions. Damn fool.


----------



## AmethystLily (Oct 20, 2019)

She could have ended up as cat food.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 21, 2019)

My black coworker/friend just took some pics during her honeymoon over the weekend in a big cat cage laying next to a big *** tiger. I was like Chyle!!!!!!!   

She just married a man from Morroco.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 21, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> My black coworker/friend just took some pics during her honeymoon over the weekend in a big cat cage laying next to a big *** tiger. I was like Chyle!!!!!!!
> 
> *She just married a man from Morroco*.


Don't trust them dudes.  One day you minding your black  bi'ness, next thing you know  you playing bees.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 21, 2019)

^^^ and she swears up and down she ain’t about to become Muslim...


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 22, 2019)

Did they ever find the woman in the OP? I'm surprised no one posted about her Instagram shenanigans


----------

